# Marijuana Use Holds Three-Fold Blood Pressure Death Risk



## Locked (Aug 10, 2017)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...tm_medium=facebook&ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000063


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2017)

It lowers my BP everytime i smoke. So i dont get the High BP thing. I will elevate your Heart Rate for awhile.
My take is this,,,abuse of any substance,,including weed can cause problems. Moderation is key to most all things in life.


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Sep 26, 2017)

been smoking pot since i was 16 regular bout 8 grams a week 30 years later im on blood pressure meds as well as hart rate pill! but all this came about from congestive hart,...swelling of my feet, fluid meds to to drain it off!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 27, 2017)

There is not a heck of a lot of info in that report, was there?  And still, if the only thing they (think) that they find is a greater chance of heart attacks, I will still take that over the myriad of side effects that are listed with virtually all pharmaceuticals.  I don't think anyone anywhere is saying that large amounts of cannabis is totally benign.  However, when compared to all the other substances out there (most of them legal), cannabis has far less "side effects" than virtually any substance on earth.

I can only speak for myself.  I come from stock that has bad tickers--on both sides of the family.  My dad died at 58 from a heart attack.  Mom was 64.  Had a sister die at 50.  Have another sis that had a non fatal heart attack at 60.  I have high blood pressure and do take medication for it.  But, still going (relatively) strong at 65.  My latest project is the total gutting of the basement bathroom and a complete rebuild.


----------



## samarta (Dec 1, 2017)

I agree with HG, about so many things, all legal being so much worse and yet everyone is hell bent on making pot some big evil!! While we're on the subject, Nothing pisses me off more than when someone says Spice is just synthetic weed. **, **, **!!!!! There is nothing remotely similar about that substance!! I'm 60 and the only time my pressure gets up is when I smoke a cigarette and when someone who knows NOTHING about weed starts talking about how bad it is.


----------



## johnlevy (Dec 26, 2017)

Smoking marijuana is a big relief for the Medical patients who are suffering from high BP and diabetes. i have seen my friend was a BP patent he started taking marijuana from the last 3 months but only with doctors recommendation and it works well. he was taking cannabis tincture and not he is completely well.


----------

